# Accidentally Counterclockwise turned my FC auto watch...Should I get it checked out or is it okay?



## magickup (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi everyone, this is my first post. 

I must admit, this is my FC 303 automatic watch I got myself as gift and I don't know much about watches. 

A friend told me I had to initiate the watch first by turning it 30 times COUNTER CLOCKWISE. So I turned the watch counter clockwise 30 times but my watch still seems to not be able to keep power reserve so I did my own research and I came across many threads warning never ever turn any watch counterclockwise and it was actually 3. times clockwise..Anyway.. none of the threads explained what would happened if one did turn it counter clockwise..

So far my watch is still working...but it still doesn't hold power even after wearing for 2 days without taking it off..

I apologize if there is already a thread like this as I am new in the community . Please kindly direct me to the correct forum if this is the wrong place. Thanks!


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

magickup said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post.
> 
> I must admit, this is my FC 303 automatic watch I got myself as gift and I don't know much about watches.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong so I would wait for someone more knowledgeable to weigh in. Having said that...

My understanding is that turning the crown counter-clockwise will not harm your watch. Turning it clockwise about 30 times will partially wind it up. Then wear it to charge the rest of the power reserve through normal wrist movement. Alternatively you could fully wind the watch by hand, which would probably be around 40 or 50 turns of the crown instead of 30. You will feel resistance when it is fully wound -- stop winding at this point (i.e. do not over-wind). I have read some threads stating that modern automatics have a clutch that prevents damage from over-winding, but why tempt fate .

Again, hopefully someone else can confirm what I've said, correct me, or fill in the blanks. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

No damage is done turning it counter clockwise. With that said, you should be able to determine when you're "winding" your watch and when you're not as you can hear the gears moving when turning it the correct way.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, should be no harm, but good experience on what *not to do* next time......


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

OP, seems like you have your answer. 3 out of 3 WUSers agree


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Turning the crown counter clockwise only hurts your fingers.

And the watch is laughing by emitting the "click... click..." sound.


----------

